# 8520 Manual and Where is this ball detent coming from???



## woodchucker (Mar 29, 2017)

I have 2 manuals that I got from vintage machinery.org  One for the 8520, the other 8530.
Neither have the correct spindle diagram, since both don't even show the bottom bearings, only the top bearings.  Since that's one of the most important bearings, its a big oversight.

My problem is I am ready to clean the quill feed, There's a ball detent to hold the in/out on the course feed, so it engages the fine or disables the fine feed.  Both manuals show 3 oilers on top, and 1 hole with a ball , spring and set screw.  Well, there's 3 oilers but no place for the spring detent... So where is it?  They couldn't drill a blind hole.  The small oiler has to be too small , and it doesn't seem like a good idea to use a pressed in oiler to hold the quill detent.  These are real small oilers.. Anyone have any experience with this???
It needs to be cleaned while I'm in... Also does anyone have a part number for a seal on the quill nut. Clausing wanted a ridiculous amount of money for a seal.. so I am not buying from Clausing.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 30, 2017)

So this is quite interesting, this is a blind hole, they used the oil journal to drill to the opposite side. And since the ball does not come out, it had to be peened over, or rolled over. The 2 holes line up, and there is no set screw. Interesting.

Still need info on a seal.. Please.


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wish I could help you with the seal info...

I don't remember anyone mentioning that seal before.  Can you get any measurements ? ID, OD, Thickness?


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 1, 2017)

Well that detent is not peened in there. While doing a final cleaning , the ball popped out. The dirt was holding it in there. All gunked up. I first dip in mineral spirits to clean up, then the final on machined parts is acetone, the ball popped out, the spring was heavily gunked. Better to find out now, then introduce grit back in after or have it stop giving a positive click.  

A good cleaning on a machine this old is a good thing. There were many bearings shot, grease in the quill gear was varnished over and hard.  I had to pick at the teeth to get the hard stuff out.

This is not a cosmetic cleaning this is a machine tune up.. and yes the cosmetics get touched up while I am at it.  Had I not cleaned this up, the one bearing that was spinning in the pulley would have continued chewing the pulley up.. The previous owner beat  the crap out of it, with peening from the top with a screw driver. I would have peened a few dimples in the race itself to tighten it, rather than capture it like he did.  Those other frozen bearings were the pulley on the quill. No doubth that they would have eventually eaten that away. he bottom one was completely locked.


----------

